#  Ernährung >   Reis- oder Kartoffeltag >

## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Da ich dieses Wochenende alleine zu Hause bin. 
Möchte ich es gerne nützen um einen Reistag oder Kartoffeltag zu machen.  
Das gab es bei uns auf der Kur auch und jetzt wollte ich es mal wieder machen.  
Hat das wer von euch schon mal gemacht oder hat Tips was ich alles essen bzw essen soll?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo sun, 
Was soll das bringen? 
Einen Tag lang _nur_ Reis oder Kartoffeln essen? 
So verstehe ich das!
Bei dem Gedanken stellen sich mir die Nackenhaaare auf, trocken Reis essen. *schauder* 
Das hatten wir auch im Angebot bei meiner Reha.
Mir hat sich schon damals nicht der Sinn erschlossen, was dies bringen soll.
Sich einen Tag mit gekochtem Reis zu kasteien und am nächsten Tag - hält wohl keiner länger aus  :Smiley:  - wird wieder normal gegessen.
Es wurden extra noch für die Jünger des Diätkoches an diesen Tagen kleine Schälchen mit Honig verteilt.
Damit, sollte es zu Heißhungerattacken kommen ,man den Fingerkuppen weiß bekämpfen konnte.
Ich bin der Meinung wenn mein Körper nach etwas schreit, dann soll er es auch bekommen. Bislang hab ich allerdings noch keinen Ruf nach einem Reis-/ Kartoffeltag vernommen..

----------


## sun

Hallo Schubser! 
So ist das nicht.  
Also bei meinem Reistag.  
Ich hab morgens jetzt mit  
150 g Reis und 150 g Apfelmus begonnen.  
schau na diesem rezept halt ich mich jetzt  
200 g Reis ungekocht gewogen
        Dies ergibt 500 g gekochten Reis
        350 – 400 g Apfelmus
        250 g frisches Gemüse
        1 Becher Naturjoghurt mit 1.5 % Fett
        150 g frisches Obst nach Jahreszeit
        Zum Frühstück:
        150 g gekochter Reis
        150 g Apfelmus
        Zum Mittagessen:
        100 g gekochter Reis
        250 g frisches Gemüse,
        je nach Jahreszeit
        1/8 l leichte Gemüsebrühe (Fertigprodukt)
        1 Prise getrocknete Kräuter der Provence
        Oder frische Kräuter 
        Abendessen:
        150 g gekochter Reis
        150 g Apfelmus
        Zwei Zwischenmahlzeiten:
        1 Becher magerer Naturjoghurt, jeweils halbiert
        Jeweils 50 g gekochter Reis
        Jeweils 1 EL Apfelmus
        2 x 75 g frisches Obst ( Mandarinen, Erdbeeren Aprikosen, Trauben usw.)
        Außerdem:
        2 - 3 Liter kalorienfreie Flüssigkeit (Mineralwasser oder Tee  
Was das bringen soll? Aufjedenfall mache ich das nicht zum abnehmen. 
So wird der Körper mal entwässert. Ich hab zurzeit das Problem das mein Körper Wasser sammelt. Das können wir auch anhand meines Bilanzzettels sehen.  
Soll ja zurzeit die Getränkeaufnahme notieren und dann was ich entleert habe. Da geht teilweise 1,5 Liter ab. Verstehst du was ich meine.  Nur deshalb mache ich das, ich hoffe das ich dadurch ein wenig Wasser aus meinen Körper bekomme. Will nicht schon wieder Medikamente nehmen müssen. Mal sehen ob das was hilft.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na so gibt es einen Sinn.
Wenn es dir den hilft etwas Flüssigkeit los zu werden solls recht sein  :Smiley:   _Ich meine aber immer noch das zu Reis am Besten Chili con Carne passt_

----------


## Christiane

Also ich habe auch den Tipp mit dem Reistag während der Reha bekommen. Weil ich ein Medikament nehmen muß, welches als Nebenwirkung Wasser ins Gewebe einlagert. Der Reis soll dem entgegenwirken. Man macht das 1-2 mal pro Woche.
Mir ist mal aufgefallen, daß ich über den Reistag mehrere 100 g Gewicht verliere, also scheint es doch was zu bringen. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das. Ganz wichtig dabei ist aber, daß man dem Rezept von sun keinen Zucker und kein Salz zusetzt! Weil dann die entwässernde Wirkung vom Reis aufgehoben wird.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Noch´n Tipp, kauft euch Thai-Jasim-Bruchreis im Asiashop. 
Den gut waschen (Stärke auswaschen) und dann im Reiskocher zubereiten, 
da bleibt er den ganzen Tag warm, verkocht nicht und schmeckt vom Allerfeinsten.
Ich habe eben gekauft das, Kilo zu 1,30€. 
Bei diesem Reis benötigt man absolut kein Salz oder Zucker.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ja keinen Zucker oder vorallem kein salz zu geben. Ganz ganz wichtig.  
Na dann werde ich euch morgen mal berichten was mein Waage dazu sagt.  
Ist eh ziemlilch schwierig das alles zu schaffen, das man alles isst. kommt mir halt vor.  
schön langsam werde ich meine Kräuter aus dem Garten holen und ein wenig schnipseln anfangen. Hab noch garkeinen Hunger. Deshalb werde ich es noch ein wenig raus schieben.  
Ich trinke heute Kräutertee dazu. Den trinke ich eh total gerne und eh immer ohne Zucker. Also habe ich damit auch kein Problem. Süss bin ich eh nicht. Also icih muss nicht ständig süssen haben. Bei mir kann es in der Schublade liegen und wird schön in Ruhe gelassen, damit habe ich kein Problem.

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe nicht ganz durch gehalten. Ich bekam ab Nachmittag so Kopfschmerzen. Es hat sich so angefühlt als würde sich mein Gehirn zusammen ziehen. Und Kopfschmerzen kenne ich nicht. na ja hab dann schön weiter gemacht, am Abend wurde mir aber übel. Und ich war voll schwach. Keine Ahnung ob das damit zusammen hängt.  
Aber Kopfschmerzen kenne ich sonst gar nicht. Vielleicht war es auch nur Zufall.  
Auf jedenfalls habe ich dann zwei Scheiben Toast mit Wurst gegessen. 
Um Viertel nach sieben hat mich der Schwager angerufen und hat mich gefragt bzw aufgefordert, ich sollte doch mitgehen zum Platzkonzert. Holländer waren hier. Da habe ich dann auch mal wieder seit langem richtig was getrunken. Also ein paar Getränke.  
Dennoch heute auf der Waage, war ein Kilo weg.  
ich bin mir sicher das noch mehr Wasser drinnen ist in meinem Körper ganz ganz sicher.  
Mal sehen vielleicht wiederhole ich das noch mal. Dann sehe ich auch ob die Kopfschmerzen davon kamen

----------


## Christiane

Ich mache die Reistage nach Möglichkeit 1x wöchentlich. Abends bekomme ich dann immer Appetit auf ein Stück Brot, bin aber bisher stark geblieben. Kopfschmerzen hatte ich bislang keine. Sport lege ich nicht auf die Reistage, weil ich mich an den Nachmittagen doch leicht schlapp fühle.

----------


## Teetante

> Da habe ich dann auch mal wieder seit langem richtig was getrunken. Also ein paar Getränke.

 Hi Sun,  
dann ist es doch kein Wunder, daß Du Kopfschmerzen bekommen hast. Ich kenne Reis- oder Kartoffeltage ähnlich wie Du, aber mit viel, mehr und noch viel mehr trinken dabei. Wie immer bei solchen Kurzfasten-Tagen.  
Ich habe zwar eben gelesen, Du hast Kräutertee getrunken dazu, aber wieviel denn??  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich mache die Reistage nach Möglichkeit 1x wöchentlich. Abends bekomme ich dann immer Appetit auf ein Stück Brot, bin aber bisher stark geblieben. Kopfschmerzen hatte ich bislang keine. Sport lege ich nicht auf die Reistage, weil ich mich an den Nachmittagen doch leicht schlapp fühle.

 
Das klingt für mich doch sehr nach Selbstkasteiung.
Bei Sun verstehe ich das noch, wenn Sie damit etwas Wasser aus dem Körper treiben kann, das sonst nicht auf natürlichem Weg den Körper verlassen will.
Aber mich so "ernähren" das ich schlapp bin (oder fühle) und mich"zwingen" muss der Versuchung nach einem Stück Brot nicht nach zugeben.... 
Dass ist eben das was ich schon in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben hatte, da entzieht sich mir der Sinn völlig... 
Als Ergänzung dazu noch dieser Link

----------


## Teetante

> Bei Sun verstehe ich das noch, wenn Sie damit etwas Wasser aus dem Körper treiben kann, das sonst nicht auf natürlichem Weg den Körper verlassen will.

 Wobei das auch Blödsinn ist, denn das angeblich verlorene Wasser ist ruckzuck wieder da und wird halt manchmal krankheitsbedingt auch nicht richtig ausgeschieden vom Körper. 
Aber ein Reis- oder Kartoffeltag kann und sollte keine medikamentöse Therapie ersetzen!  
Reistage werden alle naslang mal in diversen Frauenzeitschriften empfohlen als kleiner Kilokick zwischendurch, wenn es mal an einem Kilo hängt, daß die Jeans nicht mehr zugeht. 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Leute! 
Der Tipp mit dem Entwässern durch Reis kam in meiner Reha. Was soll ich denn machen, wenn ich innerhalb eines Jahres mit 100 verschiedenen Medis zugepackt werde, die zum Teil Wasser einlagern und ich wechseljahresbedingt zunehme? Ich möchte nicht auch noch Diuretika nehmen.

----------


## Teetante

@ Christiane, wenn man aber doch nur einen Tag so einen entwässernden Reistag macht und ab nächstem Tag wieder alles wie sonst, wie bitte soll dann der entwässernde Effekt anhalten? Um Diuretika zu entgehen, müßte man ja dann theoretisch nur Reistage machen und selbst damit ist nicht gesagt, daß man nicht doch zum Medikament greifen muß.  
Also ich kenne Reistage nur als Diät, aber nicht um krankheitsbedingte Wassereinlagerungen langfristig zu behandeln.

----------


## sun

Hallo Teetante! 
Also nein ich habe nicht wegen den Radlern einen dicken Kopf gehabt.  
Den hatte ich ja schon ab Nachmittag. Abends musste ich dann was essen, weil ich es einfach nicht ausgehalten habe. Eine Scheibe Brot habe ich dann gegessen, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.  
Ich kenne normal keine Kopfschmerzen.  
Dann bin ich halt doch auf das Konzert gegangen und hab halt was getrunken, dann wurde es aufeinmal besser mit meinem Kopf. Also mir ist wirklich was abgegangen.  
Also und das mit dem Wasser ausscheiden. Also so REistage werden wirklich auf der Kur empfohlen. Also muss es wohl einen Sinn haben. Sicher muss man das relgemäßig machen so wie Christiane es macht.  
Und an Kräutertee habe ich Brennessel getrunken.  
Noch mehr Reis Teetante? Wie sieht denn dein Plan aus, kannst du ihn mal posten? Ich habe nicht mal den ganzen Reis geschaft.

----------


## Teetante

Hi Sun,  
ich meinte ja auch nicht, daß Du Kopfschmerzen vom Alkohol hattest, sondern weil Du beim Reistag zuwenig getrunken hast! 
Reistag-Plan habe ich keinen mehr, weil ich das nicht mehr mache. Sah aber in etwa so aus wie Deiner und DAZU mindestens 2 Liter Kräutertee, Wasser oder ganz dünne Saftschorlen.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo sun,
weil die in der Kur dass empfehlen soll was dran sein?
Ich weiß nicht nur weil jemand was behauptet? 
Lies mal den Link von mir ein paar Beiträge weiter oben.
Gruß Schubser

----------

